# Game 3 - Nets vs Jazz, Wednesday, November 8, 7:30pm



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

*Game 3
 VS 
New Jersey Nets - Utah Jazz
(1-1)------------(4-0)
Wednesday, November 8, 2006; 7:30 PM EST
Continental Airlines Arena - East Rutherford, NJ
TV Coverage: YES Network
Radio Coverage: WFAN

Coaching Match Up
 - 
Lawrence Frank - Jerry Sloan

Team Match UP

*

<table bgcolor="black" border="0" height="100" width="600"><tbody><tr><td>Game 03 -- November 8, 2006
*Jazz (4-0)* @ *Nets (1-1*)​ *
njfan5388’s
Keys to the Game:* 

 - Perimeter defense.

- Jump out to an early lead.

- Keep a fast pace, the Jazz are not as quick as the Nets.

- Bench Production from Williams, Wright, Nachbar is important.

- Get RJ some shots early on.

- Attack the rim get Okur, Boozer in foul trouble early.

- Don't let their role players get involved.


*Key Players for Nets:*

- Kidd needs to keep Deron Williams under control he's averaging 15 a game and is quicker than Kidd.

- RJ needs to rebound from Friday night and hit some shots early to get his confidence back up. Needs to shut down the struggling Kirilenko.

- Marcus Williams might be asked to guard Deron in some spots. What he does in this game is big on the defensive end. 

- Krstic needs to box out Okur and Boozer. Boozer is averaging 15 boards a game.


*Key players for Jazz:*

- Deron Williams - can he drive past Kidd use his quickness as an advantage?

- Carlos Boozer has to outrebound the Nets front line he did it against PHX he could do it against them.

- Okur knows the Nets well from his DET days. Can he step up and hit some shots?

- Kirilenko is struggling early on this year. He has to get hot early against RJ.</td></tr></tbody></table>​ 

Score Prediction Game: Jazz @ Nets--11.08.06


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Nets will have a LONG weekend to rest and go over their mistakes.

Nets win, and I predict a huge game from RJ.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Jazz are a tough team that's playing well and the Nets don't match up particularly well against them.

If the Nets win this game, they will earn it.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

boozer, ak47 and okur...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

And they just beat the Suns on the road.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC is gonna have to be on point anutha 25+ night for him


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

their front court is pretty scary. Boozer is finally healthy and has a Malone-like game, Okur can mix it up from outside and AK47 can do it from anywhere on both sides of the ball. They gobble up rebounds and Deron Williams has been lost behind Chris Paul's shadow but he looks like he's the real deal. This is a tough team for anyone, but I think the nets will ultimately win because our wings are too good for anyone on that team to guard, Brewer is still a rookie and won't be able to handle them.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

The Jazz have played well opening up the season. They're scary when healthy & they're just that right now, healthy. This will be a hard fought game.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Nets are the home team...

The game is at Continental Arena


----------



## coolman (Apr 11, 2006)

i hope the nets will win i dont wanna see 1-2


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm loving that header.


----------



## thenetsfan (Sep 3, 2005)

well the jazz dont match up well with us either, so i expect a high scoring game cant wait.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd- Williams matchup
Williams-williams matchup 

Should be very interesting.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

HB said:


> Kidd- Williams matchup
> Williams-williams matchup
> 
> Should be very interesting.


RJ-AK (will probably guard VC too)
Nenad-Okur
are good matchups as well.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

games prob gonna be low scoring, they always are against hte jazz...we dont really play well against them but i think we can bounce back for the win


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Looking forward to the williams matchup. Marcus should get antoher 25 minute game, imo.
KIDD>WILLIAMS
VC>MILES
RJ<KIRILENKO
TWIN<BOOZER
CURLY>=OKUR
Nets win in the backcourt matchup
Kirilenko has a slight advantage over RJ, imo.
Boozer owns Collins
Nenad will score over 15 and grab over 8 in this game.

Nets will blowout the Jazz by at least 15.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2006)

fun game. i hope RJ plays with a passion to prove that last game was just a fluke. i hope he dunks on people, too. and i hope kidd reads all the **** people are saying-i'm assuming about 30 articles were written saying "oops, looks like people were wrong- jason kidd DOES suck blahblahblah" and realizes he's gotta be the big player to lead this team to a W.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Great "KTTG" by njfan5388!

I look forward to seeing all the different ways this is done throughout the season.


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

i am really hoping we win this game. even though it is beggining of the season, im starting to get scared of the 76ers and we cannot let them get away.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jasonskills said:


> CURLY>=OKUR


uhh..


----------



## Cormegadadon (May 1, 2006)

i watched the jazz last couple games 

i feel this game will be a high scoring one. Utah has scored over hundred points their last three games.

Carlos Boozer is scoring and rebounding like it's his contract year all over again.


I dont know if i can say the nets can easily win this but with cliff back he should be able to help. Okur is hitting the three again and his percentage so far makes me feel the nets will use Boki more often in this game.

the nets will have to stop Utah scoring inside and rebound well to win this one.

Ak-47 might give RJ hell this game but Carter should light up the rookie


so if the nets win 99-95

if the Jazz win 109-94


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Good luck guys, the jazz opened 3-0 and play the pistons on monday, then they have a day off and then travel to play you guys in jersey. This should be a fun game to watch. Can't wait, good luck!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Good luck guys, the jazz opened 3-0 and play the pistons on monday, then they have a day off and then travel to play you guys in jersey. This should be a fun game to watch. Can't wait, good luck!


Looks like a good start for you in your bet with Rawse..


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Real said:


> Looks like a good start for you in your bet with Rawse..


He needs to average more minutes a game to get that scoring up a little more. But for 35 mpg, not too bad. He is still shooting 50%. It's hard for him to average that when you have the jazz starting frontcourt getting 51 points 37 rebounds against a team.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice job on the KTTG. The Marcus v. Deron matchup should be interesting since they are sometimes compared to each other.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing Deron play. I've heard lots of good things about him, but haven't had much of a chance to see what he can do outside of a few highlights.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Your Keys to the Game don't include the biggest key to the Nets winning any game and that's VINCE CARTER


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> um.......isnt there already a thread on this game?


I wanted to add vBookie so people can bet on the game.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Your Keys to the Game don't include the biggest key to the Nets winning any game and that's VINCE CARTER


Sign up to write your own, then.


----------



## NetsanityJoe (Mar 21, 2005)

im hoping to see a lot of fastbreaking in this game. should be an exciting uptempo game. hopefully we don't come out rusty even though it is early in the season and we've had 4 days to rest and get our legs. we should be running like crazy every chance we get.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I just bet 1 million on this game!


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> I just bet 1 million on this game!


I put 9679114 on the Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

whoa this is really cool. you can move vbookie to here?

wow. do this eveery game please


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Sure, why not . . . .

10409571 on NJ


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

one day i am going to bet all of my 12+ billion points (including bank) on one game.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> one day i am going to bet all of my 12+ billion points (including bank) on one game.


 I did that for the Titans this year . . . and lost. But something screwed up and I doubled my money anyway. haha.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> whoa this is really cool. you can move vbookie to here?
> 
> wow. do this eveery game please


Ya, I plan on it. I'm not going to add the real odds because we would have to wait until the night before the game to add the vBookie then.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

Who ever made the schedules needs to be fired. 4 days rest after only the 2nd game, then next playing 5 games in 7 days? This sucks.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> one day i am going to bet all of my 12+ billion points (including bank) on one game.


I think Petey did that last year (and lost).


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nets in an easy win.

Even though I'm a big fan of Deron's the Jazz are vastly overrated. 3-0 just like the Sixers


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

ghoti said:


> I think Petey did that last year (and lost).


... hey hey hey!

Not all!

Thank you very much.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Jazz are 4-0 and rolling!

I think the Nets will be the ones to cool them off a little.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Nets in an easy win.
> 
> Even though I'm a big fan of Deron's the Jazz are vastly overrated. 3-0 just like the Sixers


Wins against rockets, suns, and now pistons. When most people are putting the hornets ahead of them in the rankings?


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

I'll fix up the stats for both teams some time later on today.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Your Keys to the Game don't include the biggest key to the Nets winning any game and that's VINCE CARTER


die hard VC fan.. :biggrin:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Nets should be fully rested and focused after the tough loss in Miami. Any news on Jefferson and his ankle?


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

Vinsane said:


> Your Keys to the Game don't include the biggest key to the Nets winning any game and that's VINCE CARTER


a year older and a year ... older


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

ZÆ said:


> I'll fix up the stats for both teams some time later on today.


i kind of like 'em that way - you should only use the stats from games we win.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we have to win them...

but we have rested for too long.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

I will put all my CASH on this one...


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

:eek8: @ Boozer's stats. holy ****. But i think we can take this one


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, our frontcourt will have their hands full on this game.
Matching up with Boozer, AK47, and even with Okur will be tough for the Nets.

It's good that Uncle Cliffy is back. But I hope that his presence will be enough to make the difference.
Their main job is to neutralize these bigs, and hope that our backcourt will outplay theirs.

Tough match for our bench too. I hope they're getting in the groove to be battle-ready.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

YankeeNETicS said:


> Yes, our frontcourt will have their hands full on this game.
> Matching up with Boozer, AK47, and even with Okur will be tough for the Nets.
> 
> It's good that Uncle Cliffy is back. But I hope that his presence will be enough to make the difference.
> ...


i hope somebody gets dunked on. and hassan dunks on everyone.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

peg182 said:


> i hope somebody gets dunked on. and *hassan dunks on everyone*.


Still waiting for that huh? :biggrin: 
(you need to update your sig)

He'll have his time, don't worry.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Okur will probably give you guys a tough time. He's similar to trying to guard Nowitski, except Okur doesn't shoot as much, and has a better low-post game.

Also look for Matt Harpring to cause you guys some grief. Whoever is guarding him better be ready to get knocked around in the post, and have to chase him all over the floor.

If you guys can shut down the both of them, I'd say you have a great shot at winning.


----------



## NetIncome (Jan 24, 2004)

What the Jazz does not have: a big game scorer...someone who can be counted on to take and make the big shot. Not to denigrate their ability but that is where the Nets should excel in this matchup. Kirilenko is a stat stuffer, but I dont see him being the go-to guy every contender needs.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Big time scorer: Boozer, Okur. Both put up 20/10 regularly. This team also gets great production from Deron Williams, Gordan Giricek, Matt Harpring, Derek Fisher and CJ Miles. This team really isn't a 2 or 3 man team. I think the lowest amount of scorers in double figures for one game this season has been 4... and that was a blowout against the Warriors. 2 or 3 other guys that game had 8-9 points. If you look at the scoreboard late in the game, you might see something like:

#2 15 pts
#5 20 pts
#8 13 pts
#13 18 pts
#15 8 pts

Late game shooter: Derek Fisher.

Kirilenko is certainly not a go-to guy... on offense. On defense he will cause some problems for you. Last game he had 2 or 3 late-game blocks that clearly saved it for us, not to mention his and Okur's block on Rip to save the game at the buzzer.


I'm telling you guys, it's going to take a FULL TEAM defensive effort if you expect to slow this team down. If you sleep even on one guy on the floor, they will beat you. We don't need one or two go-to guys to score for us, our whole team does it. If you guys let us shoot 50% from the field, it's game over. Either that or you guys will have to be really hot or be hitting 3's like mad to compensate, but offensively this team has been something painful to deal with thus far.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

*Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Since no one else is doing it, and we're 30 minutes from gametime, here we go:

Nets
Projected starters:
PG-Jason Kidd
SG-Vince Carter
SF-Richard Jefferson
PF-Jason Collins
C-Nenad Krstic
Key Bench:
Marcus Williams
Boki Nachbar
Antoine Wright

Jazz
Projected starters:
PG-Deron Williams
SG-Derek Fisher
SF-Andrei Kirilenko
PF-Carlos Boozer
C-Mehmet Okur
Key Bench:
Matt Harpring
Gordon Giricek
CJ Miles





yeah my tables suck, you don't have to fix them.

EDIT: whoops, didn't know the VBookie thread was doubling as gamethread


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The Jazz are the only team in the league so far to have 6 players averaging in double figures. So who cares about a big time scorer when the production is leveled out so well. This should be a good game, look forward to it.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> The Jazz are the only team in the league so far to have 6 players averaging in double figures. So who cares about a big time scorer when the production is leveled out so well. This should be a good game, look forward to it.


Gotta like the way the Jazz play team ball.

I do.

But they aren't going 82-0, so this will be a tough game for them. The matchup is not the best.

Oddsmakers have the teams basically even. Nets are 3.5 favorites which is basically the home court advantage.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

awww crap


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Gotta like the way the Jazz play team ball.
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...


Yeah, both teams are good teams and this will be one hell of a fight. It starts in 15 minutes right?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Vµ©#Å†° said:


> awww crap


Well, the thing was made so long ago it's easy to lose track of it.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

I forgot to mention out of the 6 players averaging in double figures, Kirilenko is not one of them. So that just shows how much better this team has been than in the past.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Shared scoring load, that's how the 2002 Nets did it.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*



Vµ©#Å†° said:


> Since no one else is doing it, and we're 30 minutes from gametime, here we go:
> 
> Nets
> Projected starters:
> ...


Miles has started most of the games for them.


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

I don't know why i'm so excited about tonight's game: because of long time not seeing my beloved Nets or because we've got really tough opponent to check our ambitions for the seoason. Let's go Nets!!!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

You think you are excited... I've been sitting at the computer, trying to find things to do before the game starts. And if you know me, you know that I am NEVER bored. These last two hours have been agonizing.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> You think you are excited... I've been sitting at the computer, trying to find things to do before the game starts. And if you know me, you know that I am NEVER bored. These last two hours have been agonizing.


At least your team plays games!

We have been waiting since freaking Friday for this game!


----------



## belarus (May 5, 2006)

Lol


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

How do you people get so much UCash?

I only have like 500. That's not much of a bet.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*



Kidd Karma said:


> Miles has started most of the games for them.


All 4 games miles has started.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

ghoti said:


> How do you people get so much UCash?
> 
> I only have like 500. That's not much of a bet.


ummm, I had like 70 million. Some people have like billions.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Mark Jackson apparently won't be at the game. This can't be good for the Mark Jackson thread.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*



Petey said:


> Mark Jackson apparently won't be at the game. This can't be good for the Mark Jackson thread.
> 
> -Petey


Maybe Jim Spanarkel will say something funny.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> ummm, I had like 70 million. Some people have like billions.


i have like 15+ billion in total.

i think Petey has 15 googol


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i have like 15+ billion in total.
> 
> i think Petey has 15 googol


Petey can conjure UCash from thin air!


----------



## nets1 (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey Utah welcome to the SWAMP!... Expect the rookies to play well tonight in their favorite confines. The rookies will run and run while uncle spliff will see alot of time helping the nets bigs. I see a high scoring game with the nets getting over 100. 

go nets


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

These Beadle interviews are the best thing to happen to the pregame show.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Collins twins are goofy


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> i have like 15+ billion in total.
> 
> i think Petey has 15 googol


If I post a few more times, I'll have close to 600! :banana:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Wow, Jarron Collins is a hater. Just said on the pregame that Stern should take a look at what his brother wears to the games. Must be jealous of the $$$$.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*



Petey said:


> Wow, Jarron Collins is a hater. Just said on the pregame that Stern should take a look at what his brother wears to the games. Must be jealous of the $$$$.
> 
> -Petey


or brother rivalry.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*



Petey said:


> Wow, Jarron Collins is a hater. Just said on the pregame that Stern should take a look at what his brother wears to the games. Must be jealous of the $$$$.
> 
> -Petey


Jason is straight gangsta.

I bet his brother was hinting that he's strapped.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Tip Off!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

The Jazz control the tip.

AK to Okur, Okur fouled by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a foul


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Deron to Miles, can't hit.

Carter can't hit off the poist.

Deron to Boozer, to Okur around the screen and hits.

Jazz up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

okur is gonna have his way with kristic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

Kidd with the ball.

Carter fouled by Miles as he tries to get free.

Kidd, Carter, Carter fades and misses, Boozer board.

AK driving, fouled by RJ.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Gamethread Jazz @ Nets 11/8*

2 early fouls on nets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd with some fancy dribbling and RJ with a nifty move to the basket


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

kidd better shut this rookie down


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> kidd better shut this rookie down


He is a sophomore now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Into AK, Deron, Boozer, misses, Krstic board.

Kidd, Carter, RJ, misses the 3, Nets get the board, RJ drives and hits.

Deron off the screen and hits.

Carter to RJ, RJ posting AK, to Krstic, misses, Miles board.

Miles, Deron, Boozer, hands off to Deron and hits the reverse.

Kidd brings it down, RJ, Kidd, Kidd hits the 3.

Out of bounds, last touched by the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nets offense is stale so far


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Utah gets it in to Deron, To Boozer, Boozer drives, fouled by Collins.

Boozer to the line.

Nice play with the clock winding down.

Boozer pushes it to a 2 point lead, as he was 1 of 2.

Carter with the move, Miles flops, no call, Carter gets it in.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince with a beatiful left scoop and missed that wide open 3 thats sad


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur can’t hit, RJ board, Carter can’t convert.

Utah throws it out of bounds, nice play by RJ w/ the screen.

Kidd in the post. Rejected by AK, Kidd gets the ball back, reverse!

Nets up.

Deron resets.

Drives, Miles, Misses the 3, Boozer O board.

Miles to Boozer, Slam.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jefferson has to keep Kirilenko as far from the rim as possible when the Nets are on offense.

If he can do that, the paint is wide open.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd brings it down. RJ, Krstic, Carter, RJ, Drives, fouled!!!

Nice move. AK w/ the foul.

RJ shooting 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Opps, RJ shooting 2.

Hits the 1st, hits the 2nd.

Nets back up 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK to Miles, down to AK, out to Boozer, misses. AK fouled going for the board.

2nd on RJ.

Wright?

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Terrible call and Wright gets in early


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright in for RJ.

6:13 to play in the quarter, Okur forces the fade and misses.

Krstic puts it down off the air ball.

AK drives, misses, misses the tip, Okur misses the put back, Carter board.

To Carter, Kidd misses the 3, Krstic O board.

Fouled.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Gears Of War!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Best advert on TV right there.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

CJ Miles still needs work (only 19), Sloan shouldn't of put him on carter. We need a sub.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

HB said:


> Best advert on TV right there.


That Donnie Darko song has been in my head for a week straight now.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Okur is getting Nenowned on both ends.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd into Krstic, facing, posting, puts it up... draws the foul.

Krstic to the line, 1st on Okur.

Shooting 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic hits the 1st.
Krstic drops the 2nd.

Nets up 6.

Deron to Boozer, drives, hits off glass.

Carter, Kidd, Carter, AK pokes away, Miles gets it while stepping on the line.

Marcus Williams checking in.

Kidd out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Lineups:

Marcus Williams, Wright, Carter, Krstic, Collins


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright is on Ak47.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus, Carter, fades, hits over AK.

Deron to Kur, Boozer, Deron, around the screen and hits.

Wait, was Fisher.

Krstic, Carter, Wright posting. Scopes it up and hits over AK!

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Antoine strong move to score, and uncle cliffy is back


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cliffy!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

CLIFF ROBINSON!!!

Collins out.

Ball out of bounds, Nets ball…

Wait, Krstic out.

Carter brings it up.

Williams drives flips it up on the reverse!!!

HITS AND FOULED!

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wow Marcus Williams with a beauty and the foul

21-13.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Jason Kidd made that exact same layup Marcus just did


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Congrats, this just may be the lowest scoring quarter for the jazz this Season.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus Williams... and 1!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Boki!!! Frank going to the bench early


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

2nd foul on Okur.

Marcus to the line. Marcus can’t hit. Utah lane violation.

Harpring in.

Marcus… hits!

Nachbar! One Collins out, the other in.

Nets up 8!

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

that's nice... 22-13 .. nets...let's go..


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar wasnt expecting that.

I like our lineup right now.

Marcus, Wright, Carter, Nachbar, Cliffy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boozer throes it away, Carter throws it too far up, Marcus tries to shuffle it back, Jazz get it, foul on Nachbar.

Nets over the limit.

Fisher at the line.

Hits.
Misses.

Nets up 8. 3:22 to go in the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sloan will be furious, no defense from the Jazz


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter, Nachbar misses, Utah pulls it back, Deron has his pass picked off, Carter to Nachbar, Williams waiting, with the easy layup.

Boozer throws it up and fouled by Cliff.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

HB said:


> Sloan will be furious, no defense from the Jazz


Like I said, Kirilenko has to guard his own guy and protect the paint because Okur and Boozer are useless down there.

Amazingly, he is quick enough his timing is incredible, so he can actually do it.


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

Is there a radio broadcast of the game? I'm in New Jersey (Rutgers) but they don't have the YES network in their cable plan. I want to atleast listen to the game.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

has frank gone mad
all starters sittin


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice steal and pass by Carter to ignite that play.

Nets looking crisper out there.

Booozer at the line, 

Wait Fisher at the line.

Hits, Hits again.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Frank neva learns does he?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I just turned on the tv (had to finish my term paper for Theology) but looks like a great effort by the Nets.

I see Paul Millsap has checked in. I'm intrigued by him. Is that Hassan Adams in the game?!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Adams in for Carter.

All bench right now.

Williams, Wright, Hassan, Cliffy, Nachbar.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

BlueHat said:


> Is there a radio broadcast of the game? I'm in New Jersey (Rutgers) but they don't have the YES network in their cable plan. I want to atleast listen to the game.


It's not on 660 AM?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus working the point.

Jazz kicked ball, Adams in!

Marcus doubled, throws it out of bounds as Adams didn’t cut enough.

Fisher out to GG, and hits the 3.

-Petey


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

ghoti said:


> It's not on 660 AM?


I never checked...


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice play by Wright. 

Look at the bench! This is great.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright from Williams.

Nice


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was an amazing pass by Marcus


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright w/ the bucket and fouled by Milsap.

Great pass by Marcus.

Nets up 27-19.

Foul on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

oh ya.... antoine wright.. and 1 again..


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Bench looking great, loving Frank showing early trust in these guys


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

bench vs the bench


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

27-21 Nets

Damn Bench is playing really good defense right now.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul by Wright, GG to the line.

Hits, hits.

Wright brings it up, to Cliff, Nachbar.

Drives, trys to get to Wright, deflected out of bounds.

Wright throws it up and can’t hit.

Nets knock it out of bounds.

Milsap to GG, misses, tips, can’t hit, tips, can’t hit. Tip, goes in.

Official time out though.

NO BASKET!

Didn’t hit, shot clock violation.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

that hit the rim, wth was that?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Excellent D by Boki


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Adams, Marcus, Drives, loses it, down to Fisher, pulls out.

Plays the clock.

Fisher loses it, out… no shot.

Nets up 27-21 to end the 1st.

-Petey


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

I hate meetings! :curse: 

Ok, where are we?

Oh sweet ... we're leading.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Should be 23-27. Watch the replay guys, the shot hit the rim. We got screwed out of 2 points.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Bench was in for a good bunch of minutes and didn't lose the lead. Its been a long time since I've said that.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nenad and Boki playing excellent defense in that quarter.

Boki continues to impress on both ends.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Should be 23-27. Watch the replay guys, the shot hit the rim. We got screwed out of 2 points.


The replay we saw showed it didn't hit the rim. Hit the glass and then went to the side.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> that hit the rim, wth was that?


Replay showed... it didn't.

Wow.

Nets with 6 players with 4 or more.

Krstic back.

Wright drives, flips it up, can't hit.

Fisher pulls out, whips it, out on the Nets.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

GM3 said:


> The replay we saw showed it didn't hit the rim. Hit the glass and then went to the side.


That is wierd, the anouncers we have said otherwise. I guess you are right.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad has to learn, when you face a double you pass out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Into Fisher, hits over Marcus.

Krstic makes the turn, called for steps.

Jazz ball.

Fisher brings it down, GG, Harpring hits the catch and shoot.

Marcus, Cliff, some Net misses, Jazz board.

Fisher to GG, down to AK, misses, Krstic board. Marcus misses.

Wait, Krstic, Cliff and Nachbar on the floor at the same time.

Fisher drives and fouled.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

this game must be the battle of the benches. Sloan is waiting for frank to put his starters in to put his. lol


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

Vinsane said:


> Frank neva learns does he?


guess not
anyone here from harlem


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul on Cliff, his 2nd.

Hits, hits.

Tie game.

Starters anyone?

Nachbar to Marcus, Nachbar can’t hit.

Jazz 8-0 run.

Nachbar w/ the foul away from the ball.

Jazz’s ball side out.

RJ and Krstic on the floor now.

Down to Harpring and hits over RJ.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Timeout Nets

jazz by 2


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets call timeout.

Nets down 2.

Plenty of time to go in the 2nd quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

HB said:


> Nenad has to learn, when you face a double you pass out


this is his 3rd year if he hasn't learned by now i don't know what to say
besides what is he doin in the post anyway


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Snackbar's icecold, but Frank is sticking with the bench. I don't have a problem with that, they gotta learn from their mistakes


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Just like that and the Jazz is now back with the lead.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Frank still has a job in this league? he should have called a time out about 3 possessions ago.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Holy ****... you guys' arena is deathly silent. What's up with that?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Give more touches to Krstic!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

8-0 .. oh damn it


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Holy ****... you guys' arena is deathly silent. What's up with that?


We're to cool to cheer for our team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter back.

RJ posting, Kidd, Carter... 3!

Nets up 1.

Krstic w/ the block, Jazz saves it, Krstic Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Wright, misses the 3.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

The jazz need to put boozer in.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad with a nice block


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Why is Giracek getting open looks!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Frank still has a job in this league? he should have called a time out about 3 possessions ago.


because coach loses them...

it's a vc 3 ...


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

carter with the THREEE BALL!!

krstic with the monster block

wright misses three

girechick with the three

31-30 Jazz


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> The jazz need to put boozer in.


 GG off the screen and hits.

Nets down 1.

Kidd to Carter, RJ, RJ drives and fouled.

AK, Boozer and Deron in.

-Petey


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Real said:


> Why is Giracek getting open looks!


He runs good screens.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

There's Giricek again.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ goes 1 of 2 to tie the game.

Boozer to the cutting GG and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, Carter, RJ, drives, Kidd, Krstic, fakes and draws the foul on Boozer!

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Rj fouled shooting foul

misses the first

makes the second

girechick with the layup

krstic fouled by boozer shooting foul

makes the first

misses the second

33-32 Jazz


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic at the line.

Hits. there was only 3 on the shot clock there.

Nice play.

Misses.

Nets down 1.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Holy ****... you guys' arena is deathly silent. What's up with that?


Severe flooding, one of the main highways near the arena, Route 17, is closed because of flooding.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Harpring down low gets it up and hits.

RJ had backed off.

RJ to Kidd, hits the 3!!!

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

are the jazz runin a layup line


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd for 3..


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

Kidd with the three!!

turnover utah bad pass

carter fouled by girecheck

side out


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz throws it away as the pass hits the rim. LOL

Carter, Kidd,Wright, Carter, fakes, fouled by GG!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

It’s side out.

Down to Carter, misses.

Deron pushing. Harpring. Around the screen can’t hit.

RJ board, to Carter to a cutting Wright, fouled by Deron.

5:37, tied. Timeout.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright runs the floor but man why isn't he finishing strong?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Wright, little flopper.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

whose goin to the line


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Jazz have 24 bench points so far.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it me or did the arena just get really full pretty quickly.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I love what I'm seeing from Wright


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hit your mother ****ing free throws kid.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright going to the line.

Wow, Jazz bench with 24, starters with 11.

Missing on both.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to Boozer, w/ the flush.

Wright, RJ, Kidd, Wright, RJ, RJ drives and fouled by AK!

Jazz over, RJ to the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Is it me or did the arena just get really full pretty quickly.


They must have let people from the top come down


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Petey said:


> Wright going to the line.
> 
> Wow, Jazz bench with 24, starters with 11.
> 
> ...


Last year that would have been 24-2, its an improvement.


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

wright misses both fts

boozer with the dunk.. no defense

rj fouled by krielenko shooting foul

makes both fts

williams in for wright

37-37


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits the 1st, Wright out, Marcus in, RJ drops the 2nd.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nets need to pick it up a bit on the defensive end.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Hit your mother ****ing free throws kid.


People still filing in, flooding.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boozer misses the fade, knocked out by the Jazz.

Krstic out to Marcus and hits the 3.

Fisher misses the runner, Carter board to Kidd, Marcus misses the 3.

Boozer board, knocked out by Carter.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I heart marcus williams, until he took that second three lmao.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Marcus is trigger happy


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus for 3


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

MARCUS WILLIAMS WITH THE THREEEEEE

fisher misses the runner

marcus misses the three

OFFENSIVE FOUL BOOZER 

40-37 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boozer w/ the pretty move... but called on the charge.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

That was a bad shot on Marcus.

Krstic with a nice charge.

40-37 Nets.

Boozer in fould trouble with 3.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carlos has 3, so he sits down.

Okur in.

Kidd, Carter, Marcus, RJ, RJ misses, Okur to Deron, down to Boozer, misses, Krstic board, Kidd w/ the fake and ALL THE WAY!

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Beautiful play by Kidd.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Holy ****... you guys' arena is deathly silent. What's up with that?


There's a flood on the highway outside the Arena.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK to Okur and hits!

Okur was hit, no call.

Nets pushing.

RJ drives flips it up and hits.

-Petey


----------



## pinoyboy231 (Aug 3, 2005)

rj misses the jumper

fisher misses

KIDD WITH THE LAYUP

jazz with the layup

rj with the layup

harpring with the fastbreak

TIMEOUT NETS

frank poed

44-41 NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets can’t get back, Harpring hits.

Nets call timeout.

Frank is not happy.

Nets up 3 with 2:39 to play.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The Nets can be absolutely AWFUL on defense, its not even funny.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Last year that would have been 24-2, its an improvement.


LOL. True.

The Jazz also have "starters" like CJ Miles. (Or as Beadle so airheadedly put it, RJ Miles.)


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The Nets can be absolutely AWFUL on defense, its not even funny.


Don't worry, Eddie House will be back soon.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

ghoti said:


> LOL. True.
> 
> The Jazz also have "starters" like CJ Miles. (Or as Beadle so airheadedly put it, RJ Miles.)


Leave her alone you!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nets are working so hard on the offensive end, only to sacrifice layup after layup on the other end of the court.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The Nets can be absolutely AWFUL on defense, its not even funny.


Not Nenad, though.

He has played terrific defense all season so far.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Antoine Wright back in, dude plays good D.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd misses the 3.

Harpring board.

Harpring called on the moving screen.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Not Nenad, though.
> 
> He has played terrific defense all season so far.


cant argue.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Kirlenko has the longest arms I have ever seen.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nukksao wautubg ti cine ub,

Down to Carter, flips it up, can’t hit, Carter tap… goaltending.

Harpring, Okur called traveling.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Kirlenko has the longest arms I have ever seen.


Prince has longer arms, I think.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey, just found out that Dish Network will soon provide the YES channel. The dude told me that many have wanted it so they have requested it. He better not be joshing me or else.. :rocket:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Jazz’s 8th turnover.

Carter drives fouled by AK.

His 3rd?

Misses?

Carter pushes it to 47-41.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> The Nets can be absolutely AWFUL on defense, its not even funny.


Whaat? I think their defense has been really good


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Our very own Skittles has long arms too.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Dissappointing play right there.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to Fisher, Wiliams rejected, Kidd board in traffic, out of bounds off Milsap.

Marcus still in.

Wright back for RJ.

Carter, Kidd, Krstic, O foul as he pushes off w/ the arm.

Collins in, Krstic out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If Carter pulled that off I will be singing his praises but he didn't so hes an idiot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Krstic only has 2.

Deron Okur, Okur misses, Carter board, Carter spinning his way, misses.

Split second difference between the clocks.

Nets have 1 to give.

But Deron called on Palming.

Nets have 5.7 to do something.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter from way down town can’t hit.

Nets up 47-41 at half.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Palming by D. Williams, hahaha. they arent consistent with calling that at all.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Nets only has 5 TOs so far ... that's a good sign.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jason Kidd with only one assist, I counted at least 3. whats going on here? Marcus only one as well???


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

so far so good. We need Boki to hit those 3's then we'll be up by 9.


----------



## VC posterized me (Jun 18, 2005)

Now I wonder if RJ didn't hurt himself. The play they took the time out after it was his man who scored, and he was moving real slow. Then Frank took him out....


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

What a weird 1st half.

Kidd w/ 10 points, 4 boards, but only 1 assist.

-Petey


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Collins looks like he isn't even trying. His feet are in cement.

Williams is holding the ball for far too long on a good amount of plays.

Nachbar is well off on all of his shots, so he needs to start driving.

And I'm very disappointed to not see Mikki at all in the first half. This guy should be playing 10-12 minutes every game. Especially over Cliff.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

L.G is still trying to figure out what his got and how players respond


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Dark Knight said:


> Collins looks like he isn't even trying. His feet are in cement.
> *
> Williams is holding the ball for far too long on a good amount of plays.*
> 
> ...


Hes a little too trigger happy but hes still did a good job running the team when Kidd sat down.

Cliffy looks done or maybe its rust but Frank took him out very quickly.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, Nets are outrebounded 25 to 17. And Jazz has more assists, 13 to 7.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Mikki should definitely have played in that half


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

In other news, I love the Gears of War commercial. The way they got such a bad song to work with that clip is truly amazing.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow apparently the Jazz have scored 60 in the 1st half in 3 of their 4 games.

-Petey


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

petey said:


> Nukksao wautubg ti cine ub,


What a play!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Hey, just found out that Dish Network will soon provide the YES channel. The dude told me that many have wanted it so they have requested it. He better not be joshing me or else.. :rocket:


They lie to get you to sign up.

Ask them if they will be carrying "Jizzy TV" and I guarantee they will tell you they just made a deal and it's coming next month.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

ghoti said:


> They lie to get you to sign up.
> 
> Ask them if they will be carrying *"Jizzy TV"* and I guarantee they will tell you they just made a deal and it's coming next month.


I assume thats one of those new pornographic channels correct?


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> I assume thats one of those new pornographic channels correct?


Ask Petey. That's his department.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> What a play!


Haha, sorry during action, I post the PBP without looking at the screen.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets starting the half with the starters on the floor.
Kidd, Krstic, RJ Drives and hacked.

-Petey


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> In other news, I love the Gears of War commercial. The way they got such a bad song to work with that clip is truly amazing.


Ur crazy, that song is phenomenal, its great in donnie darko too, i guess its not 50 cent or sean paul so nobody likes it...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drops the 1st.
Misses the 2nd.

Miles, Okur, AK, misses, BOOZER BOARD.

Miles misses, ball out of bounds.

Nets ball.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ goes 1 of 2 at the line.

Collins needs to box out Boozer, thats should be his job today.

Kidd with another trey, nice

9 point lead.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ghoti said:


> They lie to get you to sign up.
> 
> Ask them if they will be carrying "Jizzy TV" and I guarantee they will tell you they just made a deal and it's coming next month.



****ing cockroaches! They think they can screw Jizzy Montana? Time to introduce them to my best friend :rocket:


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Jefferson is back to aggressively attacking the hoop this game. Obviously learned his lesson from last game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd fires it up and is no 5 of 8.

Nets up 9.

Deron to AK, AK misses, Krstic board, Kidd, RJ… overthrown.

Deflected out of bounds by AK.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Nenad with more great defense.

I guess we know what he's been working on all offseason. Wow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter posting, can’t hit, gets the board, hits.

Boozers to Deron, misses, Okur board, Deron, Okur, Okur, Miles, almost hits, but AK with offensive interference. LOL

SLOAN IS NOT HAPPY.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AK47 must lead the league in Goaltending, second time tonight.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Richard jefferson, come on man WHATS the problem?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

The Jazz aren't playing that great..


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

Drop_Dimes said:


> Ur crazy, that song is phenomenal, its great in donnie darko too, i guess its not 50 cent or sean paul so nobody likes it...


 drop knows a good song and a good movie! Darko was a great movie and the song made the commercial great, not the other way around!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ dribbling, drives, in and out. Collins tips to and out of bounds RJ.

LOL

Nets up 11. 9:29 to go.

Down to Okur. AK, Flips to Boozer. Great pass, fouled by Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boozer at the line.

Hits. Foul was on Kidd, opps.

Misses, over the backboard.

Nets up 10.

Kidd, Krstic, RJ, Carter, Krstic, Kidd, Misses, Deron board, all the way and bowls over Carter. LOL

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter taking the charge, although thats a little scary for him to take such hits.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Damn, Deron is quick.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice play Vince.

Carter off the hand off from Collins and hits.

Nets up 12.

Carter w/ 14.

Boozer, Okur, Deron, Miles, Krstic called on the foul.

What a bad call, he was there.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

that NOT A CHARGE???????


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Walk and a charge.

Terrible calls.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Real said:


> The Jazz aren't playing that great..


Lets keep it that way.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, the Jazz are playing like garbage.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

There's really no one for Collins to guard, so he should be taking a seat.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Miles at the line…

Krstic has 3 now.

Miles misses. Misses.

Collins board, Kidd, Krstic, Collins, misses, Carter can’t get the tip to go.

Deron resets.

AK, Carter knocks it out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Not a fan of Collins taking shots away from competent scorers.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I love this guy Giricek.

wish we could have picked him up during FA.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Richard jefferson, come on man WHATS the problem?


 dude 3rd game of the season and he's obviously not into a good rythem yet!


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

OOhhhohohooo, what a rejection by Kirilenko... twice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

that was a ridiculous block


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

More great defense by Nenad. Deron not quick enough to get by him.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

AK47 is awesome but that was a foul, he got no ball on that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

My goodness AK47 is unreal, but somehow I wish that was Vince trying to slam that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

GG in for Miles now.

Into Deron, GG misses, Krstic board, Kidd, Carter, Gets inside, can’t hit, Deron with the nice pla, can’t hit, Collins w/ the board. Kidd to RJ, can’t hit. As AK w/ the block.

Collins w/ the board, Kidd, RJ, RJ can’t get it but fouled.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

AK47, just give him the damn defensive player of the year award. MY GOODNESS


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

GM3 said:


> I love this guy Giricek.
> 
> wish we could have picked him up during FA.


He has douchey hair.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ to the line.

Foul was Okur, 4th?

No, 3.

RJ pushes to a 14 point lead.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Yeah, he gets robbed the past year.

Out of bounds, off the Nets, Boozer w/ the nice play GG to the hoop and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> AK47, just give him the damn defensive player of the year award. MY GOODNESS


:yes:


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> Not a fan of Collins taking shots away from competent scorers.


 you know if he hits more of em then the defense will HAVE to play him, thus making it easier on the other 4 guys on the floor


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Now you see why I watch every Jazz game.

Kirilenko is the most mesmerizing player in the league.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets bring it down, deflected out by GG.

Carter, RJ, RJ to the rim can’t hit, Collins can’t get it, Okur w/ the save and the board.

Jazz can’t hit, Krstic called on the foul?

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

2nd on Jason.

Okur to Boozer, traveling.

T up Boozer… jeez.

Time out.

Nets up 14.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic, krstic, krstic. The refs may be blind, but they are only slightly stupid.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

It'd be nice to see Utah put together a couple of good possessions. This is getting ugly.

They've scored 3 points in 6 minutes!!


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

I wonder if Carter and Krstic are going to play defense like this every game.

They have done it so far.

That would make the Nets very tough to beat.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on Vince, you had a couple of gimmies this game


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Carter may have turned an ankle there.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Walk it off Carter!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Carter, misses the open 3.

Okur, Deron, Boozer, AK, AK w/ the reverse layup.

Krstic, Carter, RJ, Collins, Carter, Carter driving, flips it up, hits, comes up hobbling.

Carter to the line… after his long walk.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter with point 17 now.

AK misses, Kidd board, Kidd to Krstic, Krstic called on traveling.

Cliff in for Krstic.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter is hurt, hes limping a bit but hes staying on the court.

Can't be that bad if hes walking it off.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Krstic, playing like trash!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Horrid shooing on both ends here.

AK returns the favor.

Boozer hits and fouled by RJ?

Boozer w/ the chance for a 3 point play.

No on Cliff.

Marcus in for Kidd.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

We piss away leads like dollar bills at a strip club.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter going to the back, walking normally.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Boozer converts the 3 point play.

Marcus to Collins, Carter, misses, Boozer board, Deron, AK, AK fakes fouled by RJ.

RJ’s 3rd.

Wright?

Penalty.

4:12 to go.

Wright in for Carter. Carter asked to come out. Wright was going in for RJ.

Carter to the lockerroom.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uh oh, Vince out of the game and to the lockerroom


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Carter is headed to the locker room.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Vince is hurt


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK closes it to a 8 point lead.

Lead pass to Wright, fouled by AK.

Wright to the line.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright nails both.

Boozer with a crazy shot.

8 point game.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Ahahaha... what a weird possession!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK… 3rd,

Wright hits and hits again.

Nets back up by 10.

Handoff to AK, to Okur, to Boozer, to GG, to AK, to Boozer, throws it up and hits LOL

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ with the 3!

RJ is relieved.

Okur in the post, handoff fumbled. Deron drives misses, out of bounds off the Jazz.

Time out.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I JUST WITNESSED A MIRACLE, Jefferson for three OMFG.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Timeout.

Carter walked off normally hopefully its nothing.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Praise the lord RJ is back.

Man who _is_ that Vonage girl?!


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

VC we need you we got Miami on friday on ESPN


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets over the limit.

Under 3 to play.

Boozer will shoot, fou on Collins.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Cliff misses, AK up high, foul called on the Nets, on Collins.

Nets over the limit.

Jazz shooting.

Boozer hits.

Hits.

-Petey


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Let's just not do anything drastic.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Real said:


> Man who _is_ that Vonage girl?!


Don't know, but I bet she could beat Beadle on Jeopardy.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus around the Cliff screen to a cutting RJ, RJ hammered by Harpring.

What a pass.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That was a nice pass by Williams


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

ghoti said:


> Don't know, but I bet she could beat Beadle on Jeopardy.


I'd like to see both of them backstage.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

how's rj getting to the line so easily?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ hits. Nachbar in for Collins.

RJ hits again.

Harpring to Deron, to GG, Fisher hits and a foul away from the ball.

Oh crap. 4 point play?

Called on RJ.

RJ has 4, Kidd in.

Harpring at the line. Hits.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar in for Collins.

Loose ball foul on RJ(4th).

66-58 Nets.

Wright again, nice!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Marcus, Kidd, Nachbar, Marcus, Wright, Wright to the reverse slashing and HITS!

Boozer in the post, Deron, Boozer, Cutting Harpring hits.

-Pettey


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

any word on vc


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright's slashing is much improved

Incredible game btw the sixers and raptors, Bosh just hit a clutch 3


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice ball movement, at least they got a look.

The Jazz are having their way when they penetrate.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

6 point game.

68-62 Nets

Kidd will go the line, draws one.

Under 1 minute to play.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Vinsane said:


> any word on vc


 No. Not yet.

Collins to Nachbar, can’t hit.

Fisher w/ the move and hits as he goes right at Williams.

Kidd w/ the fake and fouled.

Kidd to the line. Foul on GG.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

ghoti said:


> Don't know, but I bet she could beat Beadle on Jeopardy.


 :laugh:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets should have gotten a technical shot on that one.

Deron had his sweats on at the scorers table, thats delay of game.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd hits. Kidd hits again. Nets back up 8.
Fisher misses the 3, Kidd board, Kidd holding. Kidd’s pass deflected, Fisher around the pick can’t hit Jazz knocks it out with 3/10 of a second in the 3rd.

Nets run it out.

Nets up 70-62 at the end of 3.

-Petey


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Carter has a strained quad - questionable to return.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Carter has a strained quad - questionable to return.


he'll be back. He's no ******


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Carter has a strained quad - questionable to return.


 So much for that :biggrin:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Carter has a strained quad - questionable to return.


He's on the floor.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Thats right Carter, man UP!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

unluckyseventeen said:


> Carter has a strained quad - questionable to return.


 Vince is now on the floor.

Jazz start. Deron w/ the move and hits.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter to Krstic, Kidd, Carter, misses the 3.

In and out.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I hate when YES does this.

They take out the score for like 5 minutes everygame, never fails.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher kicks out, back tap by the Jazz to Krstic, Kidd w/ the move, and the fake, and fouled.

Nice.

Foul on Fisher, Kidd to the line for 2. In the act? LOL

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Vince Carter, please no three's with open players next to you.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nice move by Kidd to draw the foul...not sure about the being in the act part, but I'm not going to complain.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

huh? vince is playing right now?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kidd drops it.
Kidd misses.

Deron w/ the juke and hits.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Wright, Carter, Carter to the fade can’t hit.

Kidd breaks it up and no break for the Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter gets fouled ever time he drives to the basket, but no whistles at all.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> I hate when YES does this.
> 
> They take out the score for like 5 minutes everygame, never fails.


 I've noticed that too...so ridiculous. It's a pain in the ***.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ pops up off the bench.

Cliff out.

Nets go small.

Okur fades can’t hit, Jazz touches last as it goes out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright For Three!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ drives, to Wright, HITS! 3!!!!

Deron short, Wright, Kidd, Carter, Carter gives it up in the open court. RJ SLAM.

Sloan time out. Not happy.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Mr. Wright, we love you. Career night!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww Vince has no lift he gave up that open dunk to RJ. Lol @ the two of them smiling about that


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Antoine Wright for three! There's his shot!

And RJ finishes!

And...I found out the name of the Vonage chick. Her name is Linda O'Neil, some model.


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

I repeat, I love what I'm seeing from wright


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wright is everywhere. Good game from him so far.


----------



## Lord-SMX (May 29, 2005)

not bad rj


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wow, this wait must had been longer for RJ than anyone.

Harpring w/ the offensive foul.

RJ, Kidd, Misses, Okur board.

Deron, Milsap, misses, Okur O Board. Deron, Okur, fouled by Krstic... ah no, on Carter, his 1st.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason only has 1 assist


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur knocks it down.

Okur hits the 2nd.

Kidd brings it down, Carter, Krstic blew the layup.

Damnit!

Frank looking for the call.

Deron, Okur hits the 3. Damnit.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

That was a foul! Refs have no credibility


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

damn it


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I Will Murder, I Mean Murder The Refs!! #59q43268901-956 =16531


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets brings it over, Frank calls a timeout.

Nets 76-71. Early 4th.

-Petey


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Krstic is so cold on offense today, even if he was pushed you gotta finish that.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> jason only has 1 assist


Collins has 3


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nenad Krstic Stinking It Up!!!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

I will murder these refs murder them!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ shooting, Wright goes down, but foul on Wright.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nenad Krstic You Suck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron to Okur, Deron, Around carter, GG misses, Carter board.

Wright , Carter, Kidd, Krstic, REJECTED BY AK.

Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cant blame Nenad, but he really should stop trying to score in there. The Jazz bigs are just too much for him

VINCE TIME!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur hits a 3.

Nets lead down to 2.

Carter drives, slowly, foul by AK, Carter gets the flip to roll and to the line!

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Carter, i implore you to sink your free throws NOW.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter hits.

Deron loses Kidd and hits.

Kidd, Wright, Collins, Kidd, RJ, RJ drives and fouled by Milsap.

RJ already 10 of 12 from the line. 

RJ pushes the Nets back up 5.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets are truly terrible, truly.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Milsap hits.

RJ, Kidd, RJ, fouled by Milsap.

Hit 3rd, Jazz’s 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

richard jefferson!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This Millsap guy is just as tall as RJ and he lead the nation in rebounds for 3 years, I am impressed.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

RJ w/ the ball, called on a double dribble.

Milsap short, but AK right there.

Kidd brings it up, Carter, Carter hit after AK backs off.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just iso Vince from now on


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon now


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

mjm1 said:


> The nets are truly terrible, truly.


But Carter is oh so good

Edit: Wright's not too bad himself


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Deron w/ the move as the shot clock is winding down.

Carter now attacking, AK not backing off.

AK has 5 now.

Carter to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Carter drops both as the 2nd rims in. Sweet.

Deron to Milsap. Okur, Kidd out, Deron, hits again. Jeez.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The nets cannot defend, they cannot.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

Wrigth clutch 3


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright, Carter, RJ, Wright, hits the 3!!!

--Petey


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

oh antoine with the 3 from the nice feed from RJ.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ANTOINE WRIGHT wow


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

WRIGHT for 3

BTW Deron Williams = Jazz best player


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

AK to Okur, Okur turns, foul on Collins.

Okur to the line for 2.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

gotta be friggin kidding me


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

RJ with the turnover.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

JEFFERSON whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Okur’s 1st is in and out.

Hits the next.

Kidd to RJ, Wright, Carter, RJ, RJ loses it, RJ fouls Deron as they dive for the ball.

Nets 4th team foul.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

thriller


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Wright had a career high.

RJ’s 5th.

Mopping up the wet spot. Stop of clock.

Deron brings it up.

Okur air on the 3, Milsap O board.

Kidd knocked out by Kidd, RJ to Kidd, Carter attacking and fouled!!!

Carter to the line, Jazz time out. Foul was on Okur.

2:46 to go.

-Petey


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> The nets cannot defend, they cannot.


The Jazz were averaging 106 points per game and they have 85 points right now


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

VC, might as well just shoot me.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

THE REFS can die, in fact, i will help!


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Carter misses the freebies


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

5 lead changes, 7 ties.

Carter to the line.

Carter misses on both.

Jazz come away with it.

Fisher flips it up, can’t hit, AK can’t hit the tip, foul on Kidd.

But Fisher to the line.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

carter chokes at the line


----------



## farouq710 (Jan 25, 2006)

the nets and their mental toughness are being tested tonite lets see if they can pull through.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Fisher hits 2 free throws

88-87 - NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmmm commentators make a good point. Why is Boozer on the bench


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince Carter for 2

87-90 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher hits the 1st.
Fisher hits the 2nd.

Nets up 1.

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Carter, attacking and hits!

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

lol defensive 3 sec violation in a 3 pt game with 2 min to go


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, jefferson you are single handidly destroying this team.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Nets called on the D 3, on RJ.

Fisher shooting.

8 of 10 after that miss now.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wright grab those balls, GRAB!!!


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Fisher scares me. That guy is clutch


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Matt Harpring for 2

89-90 - NETS


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

watch carter miss 1 or 2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Sink Your Mother ****ing Free Throws!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Fisher loses his footing, as he flips it up, off Wright.

Jazz have 3 on the shot clock.

Wright still out there!

To Harpring and hits.

Jazz down 1.

Kidd, Carter, about to make his move, foul on Fisher.

-Petey


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo, jefferson you are single handidly destroying this team.


WOOSAH, WOOSAH!! mjm just repeat that stuff


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Carter hits 2 free throws

89-92 - NETS


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Redemption time for Carter.

Drops he 1st. Drops the 2nd.

Carter has 28 now.

-Petey


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

or none


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

refs f us over


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Aww man Vince made that shot and it would have been a foul too


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice shot..


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

1:25 left.

Deron, kur, facings, misses, last touched by the Jazz as it goes out of bounds.

Nets ugly play, Carte heaves, hits, but waved off as Nets 3 second violation?

Okur misses, Kidd board.

Nets time out.

-Petey


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Not a three second violation, and Kidd just got hacked after grabbing the rebound.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

HitmanNets said:


> or none


 Carter15Nets?

-Petey


----------



## BrooklynBound (Dec 19, 2005)

Anyone see Carter's last layup? Collins sealed two men in the lane so VC had an easy look. He does this all of the time.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

Lets go Nets 1 more shot and w ewin


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

rj with the dagger looks like w ewin


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

RJ for 2

89-94 - NETS


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

go nets


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Into Kidd, Carter, RJ, RJ hits off the spin as the clock is winding down.

Sloan telling them to play it out.

AK misses the 3.

Ball out of bounds.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

God, praise the lord.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

Petey said:


> Carter15Nets?
> 
> -Petey


Yea how you know? IM BACK dont ban me i didnt do nothing


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

Nets now 2-1 aka 55-27


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Foul given by AK.

His 6th.

No Deron.

Carter hits. Carter hits again.

6.2 left on the clock.

Time out Jazz.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

HitmanNets said:


> Yea how you know? IM BACK dont ban me i didnt do nothing


 :wave:


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

damn mjm1, are you trying to overcompensate for Carter15Nets not being here? Carter, oh so clutch in the 4th as per usual

Edit: Oh, Carter15nets is back. Hey, the nets won, you must be real upset :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

**edited**


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Vince hits 2 free throws

89-96 - NETS

6.something seconds left


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

remember those days 

**edited* not neccesary -Real*


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

Player of the Game - VC 30 pts


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

Nets win

96-89 - NETS
Final


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Can't hit.

Nets win!

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

A very nice win. Huge contribution from Wright off the bench, and it was nice to see RJ get his shot going.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The refs tried so hard to screw over this team, there was no 3 second violation on the replay.


----------



## YankeeNETicS (Feb 28, 2005)

HitmanNets said:


> Yea how you know? IM BACK dont ban me i didnt do nothing


Uh oh.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

man chill im not a troll i never trolled i was just mad we lost

how does people like jizzy and mjm1 not get banned when they cuss, insult and still troll


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

great win, but we only had 15 assists? whats up with that


----------



## purplehaze89 (Apr 20, 2005)

Vince Carter with 13 points in the 4th quarter. A little Vinsane?


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

People didn't finish. Look at our free throw shots though


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hooray!

I won a Billion UCash.

Some of whatever UCash buys for everybody!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I don't like the fact that Kidd 37 minutes. His minutes have been increasing these past 3 games. Sure hope this is not a trend developing here.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

petey u there


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

The real question, why mikki moore saw no playing time!


----------



## D-blockrep2 (Aug 16, 2006)

good game, Wright is on track I expected to see more from Mwill but I'm still hapy with the win. Question though why didn't Sloan play Boozer last 6 minutes?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

HitmanNets said:


> petey u there


Use the PM feature


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> I don't like the fact that Kidd 37 minutes. His minutes have been increasing these past 3 games. Sure hope this is not a trend developing here.


give me a break, he saw no action for the past 4 days. 37 minutes is less than his season average last last year for that matter.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> I don't like the fact that Kidd 37 minutes. His minutes have been increasing these past 3 games. Sure hope this is not a trend developing here.


There will be some games he will be playing 37-38 minutes. Esp the close games. There'll be plenty of opportunity to rest against teams like the Hawks and Blazers. You can't complain about everything. Frank is in a tight spot. If he plays Kidd 2-3 minutes less in this game, and the Nets lose, he's going to get the blame too.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

lol nets had break for 1 week and he complaing kidd played 37 minutes


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Aurelino said:


> There will be some games he will be playing 37-38 minutes. Esp the close games. There'll be plenty of opportunity to rest against teams like the Hawks and Blazers. You can't complain about everything. Frank is in a tight spot. If he plays Kidd 2-3 minutes less in this game, and the Nets lose, he's going to get the blame too.



Yeah, I completely forgot about the week we just had off. I guess my complaint has more to do with the team putting away opposing teams earlier rather then Kidds' minutes.


----------



## HitmanNets (Nov 2, 2006)

damn jizzy u still here


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

The Jazz is a really, really tough team to play against.

They have flaws, but it takes a lot of effort to play against them.

I don't envy the teams in their division that have to constantly see these guys.

The Nets are lucky in that regard. They get to see the inviting teams in the Atlantic instead! :biggrin:


----------



## netfan4life (Jun 29, 2005)

i think great game overall. nice to come out with a win against an undefeated team.


----------



## thacarter (Mar 27, 2006)

:cheers: :cheers: yes we win :banana: Jazz were hot and we cooled them down :cheers:


----------



## lukewarmplay (Aug 9, 2004)

mjm1 said:


> wright grab those balls, GRAB!!!



you're thinking of someone else.


----------

